# problema compilazione handbrake

## lordalbert

Ciao. Stavo provando ad installare Handbrake (preso l'ebuild da bugzilla di gentoo, non c'è in portage) però mi da il seguente errore in fase di compilazione

```

checking math.h usability... yes

checking math.h presence... yes

checking for math.h... yes

updating cache /var/tmp/portage/media-video/handbrake-0.9.3/work/HandBrake-0.9.3/contrib/config.cache

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating platform.inc

make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  D: =build

  C: ./decoder.c

  C: ./encoder.c

  C: ./xvid.c

  C: bitstream/bitstream.c

  C: bitstream/cbp.c

  C: bitstream/mbcoding.c

  C: dct/fdct.c

  C: dct/idct.c

  C: dct/simple_idct.c

  C: image/colorspace.c

  C: image/image.c

  C: image/interpolate8x8.c

  C: image/font.c

  C: image/postprocessing.c

  C: image/qpel.c

  C: image/reduced.c

  C: motion/estimation_bvop.c

  C: motion/estimation_common.c

  C: motion/estimation_gmc.c

  C: motion/estimation_pvop.c

  C: motion/estimation_rd_based.c

  C: motion/estimation_rd_based_bvop.c

  C: motion/gmc.c

  C: motion/motion_comp.c

  C: motion/vop_type_decision.c

  C: motion/sad.c

  C: prediction/mbprediction.c

  C: plugins/plugin_single.c

  C: plugins/plugin_2pass1.c

  C: plugins/plugin_2pass2.c

  C: plugins/plugin_lumimasking.c

  C: plugins/plugin_dump.c

  C: plugins/plugin_psnr.c

  C: quant/quant_h263.c

  C: quant/quant_matrix.c

  C: quant/quant_mpeg.c

  C: utils/emms.c

  C: utils/mbtransquant.c

  C: utils/mem_align.c

  C: utils/mem_transfer.c

  C: utils/timer.c

  A: dct/x86_64_asm/fdct_mmx_skal.asm

  A: dct/x86_64_asm/idct_mmx.asm

  A: image/x86_64_asm/interpolate8x8_mmx.asm

  A: image/x86_64_asm/interpolate8x8_xmm.asm

  A: image/x86_64_asm/qpel_mmx.asm

  A: motion/x86_64_asm/sad_mmx.asm

  A: motion/x86_64_asm/sad_xmm.asm

  A: quant/x86_64_asm/quantize_h263_mmx.asm

  A: quant/x86_64_asm/quantize_mpeg_xmm.asm

  A: utils/x86_64_asm/cpuid.asm

  A: utils/x86_64_asm/interlacing_mmx.asm

  A: utils/x86_64_asm/mem_transfer_mmx.asm

  L: libxvidcore.a

...failed updating 5 target(s)...

...updated 31 target(s)...

make[1]: *** [.contrib] Error 1

make: *** [contrib/.contrib] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/handbrake-0.9.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2782:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "Compilation of HandBrakeCLI failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Compilation of HandBrakeCLI failed

```

Per caso sapreste come risolvere?  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

potresti postare alcune informazioni sul tuo sistema?

- architettura

- profilo

- versione di gcc

- versione di glibc

- CFLAGS

- CXXFLAGS

- LDFLAGS

----------

## lordalbert

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> potresti postare alcune informazioni sul tuo sistema?
> 
> - architettura
> 
> - profilo
> ...

 

- Architettura 64bit

- profilo default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop

- gcc 4.3.2-r3

- glibc  2.9_p20081201-r2

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

----------

## djinnZ

Up.

Sto cercando di capire qual è l'ebuild più valido da cui partire per averlo sul mio sistema ma sono uno peggio dell'altro.

----------

## k01

io l'ho appena installato dall'overlay multimedia e sembra funzionare correttamente   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

ben gentile, problemi con pie (tanto per cambiare) ma va.

Quindi il bugzilla è da ignorare?

Riconosco che handbrake è un autentico incubo sia sotto il profilo delle dipendenze che della programmazione ma alternative, in termini di immediatezza, non sono riuscito a trovarne.

----------

## Onip

Io, quelle poche volte, ho usato media-video/arista.

----------

## djinnZ

Mi devo tirare parte di gnome sullo stomaco ma grazie lo stesso.

----------

